# Water pooling in backyard issue/water intrusion



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

Brand new home in south GA and we have water pooling after very large rainstorms (doesn't happen with just showers). During the worst of the storms, some water seeps through back door of garage (see pics). No water intrusion anywhere else in garage or home. We had gutters installed but they have not helped much. Anything I can do aside from regrading backyard? I have involved builder but he is not being helpful. Hoping to avoid going the legal route to get him to fix the issue so looking for other suggestions.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

That looks like 100% a grading issue as the soil should alway slope away from the house.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Get a site laser and find out how much fall you have away from the house. Assuming there is enough fall, regrade the lawn to get the water to run away.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

hkfan45 said:


> I have involved builder but he is not being helpful. Hoping to avoid going the legal route to get him to fix the issue so looking for other suggestions.


Seems quite irresponsible on the part of the builder. When we had our house built a few years ago, we only had some smaller issues with the yard, and the builder claimed that they only honored warranty issues on the house, and not the lot.

If we had experienced the kind of issues that you are experiencing (potentially damaging the home), I would contact the city/county and cause a fuss. If the builder is not going to listen to you personally, it might start to fear for its ability to conduct business if the government finds out that people are complaining.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I agree. That water pooling up next to the foundation, especially in South Texas, is cause for immediate concern and remediation. I would at a minimum get a french drain or catch basin installed ASAP but regrading is the better long-term solution.


----------



## Gordons (2 mo ago)

When water is where it isn’t suppose to be, like a foot deep on your floors, it is said to have intruded. And water intrudes everywhere. It is a constant problem.


_signature_
_https://filterway.com/refrigerator-filters/maytag/_


----------

